# Horrified..



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

This poor dog was found outside my local animal shelter ( a shelter ive volunteered for) ...

I honestly have NO idea how someone could let a dog get in this state.










hes been shaved now 13kg of fur was taken from him!










he needs a hell of alot of work done to him, poor poor thing.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

That was a dog?! :gasp: Absolutely disgraceful...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> That was a dog?! :gasp: Absolutely disgraceful...


thats an old english sheep dog!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I had to look at the second pic to work out if it was a bloody dog!

Disgraceful!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Trootle said:


> I had to look at the second pic to work out if it was a bloody dog!
> 
> Disgraceful!


i couldnt work it out either, i cant even tell where his head/tail is


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> i couldnt work it out either, i cant even tell where his head/tail is


Some people are total :censor: :censor: :censor:

Poor bloody thing!


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Poor thing, think of how tiring he must have been carrying all the weight around from that minging fur, and all the bugs etc crawling around inside it. His eye looks like it could have a problem or is that just the flash, no need for it, ignorance thats all that is, pure lazy ignorant :censor:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

awww hes soooo handsome,wish i could have him but i already have 6


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Quite a bonnie face in the shaved pic. So sad


----------



## clair10 (Sep 6, 2010)

God, poor thing. So cute too. Some people truly dont deserve to have animals.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Poor bloody dog is all I'm gonna say!

A clipped out Old English actually looks pretty good to me. My friend had one and she clipped him out every summer to help him cope with the heat - I loved the look of him like that! :2thumb:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

That is awful, how can any person put a dog through that .... just in total shock at the picture ....and the owners call themselves human beings


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I cannot beleive smeone could be so cruel as to let a beautiful example of a lovely old breed get into such a state If I could get my hands on the person who had done that i dread to think what i would do to them no animal deserves that sort of neglect ever. if i had the room i would ask if i could come an get him/her so they could get the love they deserve. Plese keep us up dated on their progress


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Poor dog I really despair at the way some people treat animals.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

What i would like to know is....how could he have been dumped anywhere unseen, or even be permitted to be in that state for so long without anyone aware of it not doing a single thing about it. 

A dog in that state is not something you would forget if you seen someone walking or carrying it down a street to dump.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

oh i bet having a bath felt soooo good on his skin...poor poor boy.
least its onwards and upwards now


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Jamiioo said:


> What i would like to know is....how could he have been dumped anywhere unseen, or even be permitted to be in that state for so long without anyone aware of it not doing a single thing about it.
> 
> A dog in that state is not something you would forget if you seen someone walking or carrying it down a street to dump.


1:10am in the morning he was dumped, unfortuantly the case has gone to the RSPCA... CCTV is being inspected tomorrow.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

here he is today









they are asking for donations at the moment, to help him with what he needs...

to help care for Floyd please text Just Giving...


to donate £5 send ------------> FLYD50 £5 to 70070 
to donate £2 send ------------> FLYD50 £2 to 70070

etc


http://www.justgiving.com/Floyds-Friends


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Jesus... Poor boy!!! Glad he's somewhere that'll give him the care he deserves now!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> image


that pic dosent look real, i know it is but it looks like a prop or something, not something that used to be attached to a dog 

poor boy, so glad hes got the care he needs. donation sent.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

omg that is sad, i cant understand how people let they dogs coats go so long its better to sort it out when theres little nots then when its like that.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou to those who have helped him


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have just read the update about this 

Poor Floyd, he is no longer suffering eace:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

some people are just crule and heartless!!!!!
If you dont want to look after an animal dont get one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

tears in my eyes after reading the update.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can someone tell me what happened. I can't find an update - at least on here???


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Can someone tell me what happened. I can't find an update - at least on here???


From the Just Giving page:

"*The Charity is sad to report that on the advice of our vets we have had to make the extremely difficult and sad decision to end Floyd’s suffering. Floyd was abandoned outside the gates last weekend in one of the worst animal neglect cases ever seen by the Charity.

Vets today confirmed that Floyd had been experiencing a great deal of pain which would not respond to treatment. Floyd had severe hip **dysplasia and arthritis which meant that walking and even standing would have been very painful for him. He also had a number of other medical issues that were causing him considerable distress.

Our only comfort is that in the last week he was given the best care and love from our dedicated staff. We’re so disappointed that no matter what we did, it was too late for us to save Floyd and undo the pain and suffering that he had already endured. "*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

RIP Floyd hope you finally see that not everyone is evil and i hope one day the people that did this to you are punished. May you finally be free of all pain and heartbreak


----------



## nictry (Sep 5, 2008)

Evil evil people, lets hope that someone let's the RSPCA know who they are so they can receive their rightful punishment (well that won't happen :censor: but at least be banned from ever having contact with animals again)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> From the Just Giving page:


:sad: Thanks for posting that!

Once again I will say poor bloody dog, what a waste of a life just because his owners didn't care enough! I do hope the RSPCA find out who these owners were and prosecute them, but it won't help Floyd.

RIP Floyd - you're in a better place now!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

RIP Floyd , your last week was full of love


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea i got a message today from woodgreen

they raised over £8,000!!!
*
Thank you to everyone who has commented on Floyd's story since we announced the sad news that he was put to sleep yesterday. We would like to reassure everyone that this decision was taken on the advice of our vet who told us that Floyd was in severe pain and had not responded to the treatment he had been on for the last week. Putting any animal to sleep is always a last resort for us, but taking Floyd's age and various conditions in to account there was no other option - despite his appearance in our photos and brief videos he was suffering greatly so the decision was made on welfare grounds. It has been very hard on the staff here at Wood Green, but we all know that it was for the best and take comfort from the fact that he died in the loving arms of his carer. We are planning a fitting tribute to Floyd, and will let you know what that is in due course*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

some of the money will go here ...










This little girl is Sarah; she was signed over to Wood Green by her owners after being taken to a local vet with a broken leg, as they were unable to afford treatment. We will be using some of the money raised for Floyd to pay for her operation at the earliest opportunity, and once she has made a full recovery she will be available for rehoming. It's all thanks to your genorosity that we're able to help Sarah and others like her who arrive at Wood Green.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Saw an update on this case posted on another forum

Cruel couple facing jail for 'appalling' neglect of sheepdog which became trapped in a ball of its own matted hair | Mail Online


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Only 5 year old


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Saw an update on this case posted on another forum
> 
> Cruel couple facing jail for 'appalling' neglect of sheepdog which became trapped in a ball of its own matted hair | Mail Online


Good!!! :bash: I sincerely hope they do get a custodial sentence, to put a dog through all that because they were embarrassed!! :roll: what a cop out! :bash:

No way did that dog get in that state from one year of neglect. If he was regularly groomed out there's no way he could grow that amount of coat and end up that severely matted in only a year imao!!! :whip:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I remeber reading about this poor dog being dumped, I so pleased they found his owners and they wil get some form of puniment, though sadlty iI dout it will be enothe.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> That was a dog?! :gasp: Absolutely disgraceful...


what i was going to say...


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

As was said in comments under this article..do they have no neighbours? Friends? Visitors? SOMEONE must have seen the poor chap and thought "oh my god "??!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor, poor dog if they had been my neighbours he would never have got so bad


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

thats shocking on so many levels, poor thing


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

5plusmany said:


> As was said in comments under this article..do they have no neighbours? Friends? Visitors? SOMEONE must have seen the poor chap and thought "oh my god "??!!


Exactly! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

the human race are complete scum, it makes me sick to read about poor animals made to suffer like this. if you cant care for an animal sell it, rehome it, do something with it! dont just leave the poor thing in such a mess.

i want some time alone with some of these people... although i'd never see the light of day once i was caught...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just seen on the news that the couple got a suspended sentence, but banned from keeping dogs for life - not good enough imao! :bash:

The man said that he was regularly groomed until 6 months ago and then suddenly he wouldn't let them touch him - now what would a responsible dog owner do if that happened? You'd look at the skin and if you saw cysts you'd go to a vet, or you'd just take the dog to the vet and explain that suddenly he wouldn't let you groom him.

A responsible, caring owner, wouldn't just ignore the dog and the condition it was getting in and then go and tie it up and leave it! 

Just so not good enough!!! :devil:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've just seen on the news that the couple got a suspended sentence, but banned from keeping dogs for life - not good enough imao! :bash:
> 
> The man said that he was regularly groomed until 6 months ago and then suddenly he wouldn't let them touch him - now what would a responsible dog owner do if that happened? You'd look at the skin and if you saw cysts you'd go to a vet, or you'd just take the dog to the vet and explain that suddenly he wouldn't let you groom him.
> 
> ...


Just seen this update, agree with you completely. I am shocked and upset by the outcome but not surprised and I really don't know what else to say.


----------

